# The other Imran Khan - conquest of London



## Indus Pakistan

*VIP clubs and ‘mystery blondes’: Imran Khan’s party years*
Before Imran Khan turned to politics, he was a fixture of London’s social scene. Women adored him, recalls Ivo Tennant

*Ivo Tennant*
July 30 2018, 12:01am, The Times


Media
Global politics
Politics
Asia
London






Imran Khan in 1994CAMERA PRESS
Share
Save
As soon as we emerged from our lunch in Le Méridien Hotel Imran Khan was recognised. He was no longer leading Pakistan on the pitch and was yet to make his mark on politics, but Piccadilly in London was then his playground. It was the land of Tramp, the nightclub in St James’s frequented by the glitterati, and he treated it, according to its owner, Johnny Gold, and his former team-mates, as his personal sitting-room.

Gold said then that this was the biggest compliment he had received. “Women always want to sit with him. Like George Best in his younger days; they appear out of the woodwork, whether they are debs or South Americans. He likes a touch of craziness in his female friends, but you can’t say, ‘Ah! There’s an Imran Khan type.’ But he liked mixing in the upper echelons of society in London.”





Khan with Julia Verdin and Caroline Kellett in 1987
After more than two decades of political campaigning Khan claimed victory in Pakistan’s elections last Thursday, but during the 1980s and 1990s he enjoyed an entirely different sort of party activism. Khan was the handsome trophy that every high-society hostess sought to put on display — and the world’s most eligible bachelor made the most of it. “No man looks as devastating as Imran,” the model Marie Helvin said. “Everyone falls for him. He has a scent that is very attractive to women.”

His aroma was accentuated by his abhorrence of strong smells and of tobacco and alcohol. Unlike Best, Khan eschewed the champagne, while the girlfriends he had — up to and including Jemima Goldsmith — could be defined by their breeding and appearance. Still, one or two would end up being labelled by the tabloids “mystery blondes”, the shorthand employed when a red-top picture desk could not put a name to a fleeting face.





With the Marquis of Worcester and an unidentified woman in 1987REX FEATURES
Emma Sergeant, the one woman he truly loved before his first marriage, is widely credited with introducing him into what was vaguely defined as society. The daughter of the eminent City journalist Patrick Sergeant, she was a dreamy, pre-Raphaelite beauty and a gifted artist. She knew not a jot about cricket. There is still a mention of her in just about every profile of Khan.

The credit for Khan’s initial straddling of east and west really belongs to Jonathan Orders, a Wykehamist and MCC committee man whose brother had known Khan at Oxford University. He had already introduced him to one woman he had invited back to Pakistan, Susie Murray-Philipson, before giving a dinner party in 1982, the year in which Khan first led his country in a Test series in England.

He was 29 and Orders had seen enough of Khan to know what sort of guests should be invited to his party. “If there were no pretty girls, his mind wandered. Emma was good-looking, but also attractive through being very talented,” he said. She was seven years his junior. That evening the two of them went on to a nightclub in London.





With Ivana Trump in 1990REX FEATURES
In Pakistan Khan had not been accustomed to so many women being in train. Mark Shand, the brother of the Duchess of Cornwall, remarked at the time: “It was as if he was in a candy shop at first.” His new flat in Draycott Avenue, Chelsea, was close to Sergeant’s studio, Kings Road and Tramp. He had found his milieu, a hub away from Worcester, which he found exceedingly dull, and Hove, where he had also played his county cricket.

Sergeant did not refer to her relationship with Khan as anything other than a friendship, so as not to embarrass him in Pakistan. She did not meet his mother when she visited the country in 1982: “It would have been very embarrassing for her and for Imran to meet me anywhere in their country,” she said. Shaukat Khanum’s advice to her son when he left for his first tour of England had been: “Don’t bring back a foreign wife.” She died before he did so.





With Marie Helvin in 1991DAVID KOPPEL
This relationship, affected by the long separations that are a cricketer’s lot, came to an end in 1986. Sergeant reckoned at the time that Khan would have an arranged marriage and their cultural differences were irreconcilable. Much the same had been the case with Murray-Philipson. “He was charmingly bashful and flirtatious, but I didn’t know what to talk to him about and was not impressed with the whole Pakistan set-up,” she said. “I felt wholly out of place.”

The parties continued, not least with Jeffrey Archer. At a barbecue given in Fulham by Geoffrey Dean, _The Times_’s cricket writer, Khan could not disguise his boredom when the food took a long time to arrive. He and a female guest disappeared — to Dean’s bedroom. “Unlike people such as myself who give the lot at a party, sparks and all, Imran does not perform,” Sergeant said. “His sense of dignity is such that he does not feel he has to make an effort with strangers.”





With “a mystery blonde” in 1992A & A NEWS
Khan states now, not altogether convincingly, that he recalls little of his so-called playboy past. Others do not forget him. He made an entry into cocktail parties “with his back straight instead of scuttling in and fiffling and faffling around”, as his friend Sarah Crawley put it. Lulu Blacker, a friend of the Duchess of York’s, was another woman invited to Pakistan. “He loves his posh friends,” she said. “He is a little bit of a snob. Imran did become cocky for a time since girls were throwing themselves at his feet, but his real friends would not take any rubbish from him. I certainly don’t look up to him.”

Susannah Constantine met Khan through Blacker before she became a familiar face on television. She became his girlfriend when she was 27, initially trying to keep the relationship secret — although that was hardly possible given that Nigel Dempster, the leading gossip columnist of the day, was at the table next to them in Tramp. She took Khan partridge shooting at Longford Castle near Salisbury, where he appeared in jeans and gym shoes and borrowed the Earl of Radnor’s gun.





With Susannah Constantine in 1989MIRRORPIX
“He also wore a hideous sweater with pheasants on it, which was the equivalent of turning up at Burleigh with pictures of horses on his clothing,” she said. “It went into the bin.” Given his peripatetic life, they drifted apart after a year. Marriage was never contemplated. Emma Gibbs, Constantine’s Australian flatmate, dealt with any pomposity in the Antipodean way. “The second time I met him I said, ‘God, how are you?’ He did laugh.”





With “a mystery blonde” in 1990DAVID KOPPEL
Julia Verdin, who was gossip column fodder at the time, appeared with Khan at a ball at the Hurlingham Club. Doone Murray, a former girlfriend of the Marquess of Blandford (now the Duke of Marlborough), was employed to do some administrative work for Khan and promptly fell for him. She disclosed her feelings to “a close friend” who in turn disclosed them to _The People_. “When we were together in his room the phone would keep ringing with girls desperate to meet him,” she said. Emily Todhunter, an ex-girlfriend of Taki, the _Spectator _columnist, went so far as to say in the 1990s that “a lot of women have been in love with Imran and he should aim to be a saint rather than prime minister”.

Tracy Worcester, who was married to the present Duke of Beaufort at the time, told Khan three decades ago that he should go into politics. He espoused her various causes. She gave a dinner party for him and the cricket-loving Harold Pinter and told him he should be prepared to put up with the risk of death to gain justice for his country. So he has, his playboy years in Kings Road and Tramp apparently erased from his memory — if not those of his numerous girlfriends.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

He had the looks, Haters gonna hate and be jealous.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Azadkashmir

Those were the good times you will never get back those times. These days are the worst times.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Path-Finder said:


> He had the looks, Haters gonna hate and be jealous.


He was young. He was foolish. And he lived. And he bested the best that London could throw. Everything laid down at his feet. And this [below] is Ivanka Trump. He actually* trumped* Trump. This had me laughing. I can see him meetimg Trump at White House and enquiring "eh how is the Miss Trump"? Hahaha ...







Read this one guys. You will be laughing !


*Imran Khan and the Sydney University maiden*
CRICKET broadcaster Kerry O’Keefe has spilled the beans on the most legendary performance by an overseas player on Aussie soil.

Adam Santarossa
news.com.auFebruary 9, 20178:24am




Pakistani politician, former cricketer Imran Khan._Source:News Limited_

SHANE Warne is considered by many as cricket’s greatest playboy, but former Test spinner Kerry O’Keeffe has lifted the lid of his experiences with another, Pakistani legend Imran Khan — and the tale leaves “Warney” in the shade.

O’Keeffe played alongside Khan during the 1984-1985 season, when the Pakistan all-rounder turned out for New South Wales and also Sydney grade club, Sydney University.

It was at University where O’Keeffe got up close to Khan and the former Australian leg spinner has shared a hilarious story as part of his YouTube series.

Khan would make just seven appearances for the club side during his time in Australia but one match against North Sydney will go down in folklore.

The match was held at University Oval No. 1 in December of 1984, as the Students took on North Sydney.





Pakistani Test cricketer Imran Khan in his playing days._Source:News Corp Australia_

Khan was considered a notorious playboy during his legendary career and O’Keeffe recalls how the Pakistani great had caught the attention of one glamorous blonde watching on at University Oval.

“She only had eyes for one player and it wasn’t happily married Uni captain Mick O’Sullivan with five daughters — it was the Pakistan all-rounder,” O’Keeffe explains.

“Who was never short of female company it has to be said. I’m not saying they were groupies, but Imran Khan was attractive to women without question.”

Khan was staying at the up market apartment complex The Connaught, overlooking Sydney’s Hyde Park and would zoom around Sydney in a red sports car provided by a sponsor.

Sydney University were defending just 180 on a flat deck and North Sydney was making easy work of the run chase as the lunch break was called.

While Sydney University players were “nibbling nervously on some Sao’s”, Khan had other things on his mind.

“He was waltzing out of the carpark with the blonde into the red sports car and back to The Connaught,” O’Keeffe said.

“Now, A, you could lock in (they were heading back) for Tofu. B, to watch re-runs of Gunsmoke or, C, horizontal folk dancing — I’m not saying which one it was.

“All I’m saying after the forty minutes Sydney University strode out to try and defend their meagre total at 180 — only with 10 men.”

North Sydney was well poised for victory. At 3/130, chasing 180, things looked bleak, and University were now without their strike man.

Imran Khan had not returned. Captain O’Sullivan was livid. North Sydney’s score was mounting, in lots of 10 towards the small target. The visitors knew that without the star bowler on the ground, they were a huge chance of victory.

“20 minutes after the break, Imran Khan with the blonde and the red sports car returned, and casually strolls onto the field at fine-leg,” recalled O’Keeffe.





Khan led Pakistan to a World Cup win in 1992._Source:Getty Images_

Suddenly a wicket fell. North Sydney now only had four wickets in hand, a further 30 runs needed.

Imran Khan would walk up to his captain Mick O’Sullivan and simply said “I will bowl now,” says O’Keeffe – Khan offering no explanation as to why he was late.

“He bowled the most withering spell of reverse swing ever seen at Sydney University Oval,” O’Keeffe said. The Pakistani great firing University to victory.

While O’Keefe’s recollection flatters Khan (O’Keeffe claims he took 5/3), Sydney University’s 1984-1985 season reports sheds insight into the fateful day — also verifying Khan’s extra-curricular activity.

_The long struggle on the second day saw us restricting the run rate but finding it difficult to obtain wickets. That is until at 2.10pm after a slightly longer than scheduled lunch (for who knows what) Imran’s wonderful words, “Captain, I will bowl now” were uttered. After a big Imran off cutter hit Graham Spring’s stumps, Greedy Grimble chipped in with Trevor Chappell’s wicket. Two more Imran off cutters for LBWs saw the game turn our way. Good pressure was maintained and we scraped home by 9 runs. Imran’s 4-25 from 23 overs was a high point. I am sure all players derived enormous satisfaction from watching him. _


----------



## Path-Finder

Indus Pakistan said:


> He was young. He was foolish. And he lived. And he bested the best that London could throw. Everything laid down at his feet. And this [below] is Ivanka Trump. He actually* trumped* Trump. This had me laughing. I can see him meetimg Trump at White House and enquiring "eh how is the Miss Trump"? Hahaha ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read this one guys. You will be laughing !
> 
> 
> *Imran Khan and the Sydney University maiden*
> CRICKET broadcaster Kerry O’Keefe has spilled the beans on the most legendary performance by an overseas player on Aussie soil.
> 
> Adam Santarossa
> news.com.auFebruary 9, 20178:24am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani politician, former cricketer Imran Khan._Source:News Limited_
> 
> SHANE Warne is considered by many as cricket’s greatest playboy, but former Test spinner Kerry O’Keeffe has lifted the lid of his experiences with another, Pakistani legend Imran Khan — and the tale leaves “Warney” in the shade.
> 
> O’Keeffe played alongside Khan during the 1984-1985 season, when the Pakistan all-rounder turned out for New South Wales and also Sydney grade club, Sydney University.
> 
> It was at University where O’Keeffe got up close to Khan and the former Australian leg spinner has shared a hilarious story as part of his YouTube series.
> 
> Khan would make just seven appearances for the club side during his time in Australia but one match against North Sydney will go down in folklore.
> 
> The match was held at University Oval No. 1 in December of 1984, as the Students took on North Sydney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani Test cricketer Imran Khan in his playing days._Source:News Corp Australia_
> 
> Khan was considered a notorious playboy during his legendary career and O’Keeffe recalls how the Pakistani great had caught the attention of one glamorous blonde watching on at University Oval.
> 
> “She only had eyes for one player and it wasn’t happily married Uni captain Mick O’Sullivan with five daughters — it was the Pakistan all-rounder,” O’Keeffe explains.
> 
> “Who was never short of female company it has to be said. I’m not saying they were groupies, but Imran Khan was attractive to women without question.”
> 
> Khan was staying at the up market apartment complex The Connaught, overlooking Sydney’s Hyde Park and would zoom around Sydney in a red sports car provided by a sponsor.
> 
> Sydney University were defending just 180 on a flat deck and North Sydney was making easy work of the run chase as the lunch break was called.
> 
> While Sydney University players were “nibbling nervously on some Sao’s”, Khan had other things on his mind.
> 
> “He was waltzing out of the carpark with the blonde into the red sports car and back to The Connaught,” O’Keeffe said.
> 
> “Now, A, you could lock in (they were heading back) for Tofu. B, to watch re-runs of Gunsmoke or, C, horizontal folk dancing — I’m not saying which one it was.
> 
> “All I’m saying after the forty minutes Sydney University strode out to try and defend their meagre total at 180 — only with 10 men.”
> 
> North Sydney was well poised for victory. At 3/130, chasing 180, things looked bleak, and University were now without their strike man.
> 
> Imran Khan had not returned. Captain O’Sullivan was livid. North Sydney’s score was mounting, in lots of 10 towards the small target. The visitors knew that without the star bowler on the ground, they were a huge chance of victory.
> 
> “20 minutes after the break, Imran Khan with the blonde and the red sports car returned, and casually strolls onto the field at fine-leg,” recalled O’Keeffe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khan led Pakistan to a World Cup win in 1992._Source:Getty Images_
> 
> Suddenly a wicket fell. North Sydney now only had four wickets in hand, a further 30 runs needed.
> 
> Imran Khan would walk up to his captain Mick O’Sullivan and simply said “I will bowl now,” says O’Keeffe – Khan offering no explanation as to why he was late.
> 
> “He bowled the most withering spell of reverse swing ever seen at Sydney University Oval,” O’Keeffe said. The Pakistani great firing University to victory.
> 
> While O’Keefe’s recollection flatters Khan (O’Keeffe claims he took 5/3), Sydney University’s 1984-1985 season reports sheds insight into the fateful day — also verifying Khan’s extra-curricular activity.
> 
> _The long struggle on the second day saw us restricting the run rate but finding it difficult to obtain wickets. That is until at 2.10pm after a slightly longer than scheduled lunch (for who knows what) Imran’s wonderful words, “Captain, I will bowl now” were uttered. After a big Imran off cutter hit Graham Spring’s stumps, Greedy Grimble chipped in with Trevor Chappell’s wicket. Two more Imran off cutters for LBWs saw the game turn our way. Good pressure was maintained and we scraped home by 9 runs. Imran’s 4-25 from 23 overs was a high point. I am sure all players derived enormous satisfaction from watching him. _


had a thing for blondies, fair play I say.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Ah well... they won't blame us now that we are highly extremist and fundamentalist and what not, society. We elected a playboy as our PM. 

Now piss off and leave us alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Cool... Just like me. I could relate. Had one nighters ... Threesomes... Jacuzzi fun... Booz.

Then I had an awakening, found my centre ... Connected to my Deen. Married a practicing Muslim.

Now i don't pass judgment on others... Because you never know where someone's life will take them. Only Allah knows what's in our hearts. 

Don't judge; least ye be judged.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BHarwana

Sorry cannot criticize May be I have been even worse than him. All that matters is what he is now. He is the only hope this country has.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Feng Leng

I'm no expert but that doesn't look too compatible with the religion. Not a criticism. Just a curious observation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Feng Leng said:


> I'm no expert but that doesn't look too compatible with the religion. Not a criticism. Just a curious observation.


Well this is something strange about Pakistan we all talk religion but most of us have done party harder than this poor prime minister. It is a strange country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

BHarwana said:


> Sorry cannot criticize May be I have been even worse than him. All that matters is what he is now. He is the only hope this country has.


Sharif wo jisko mauka nahi mila 



Feng Leng said:


> I'm no expert but that doesn't look too compatible with the religion. Not a criticism. Just a curious observation.


He explicitly said he didnt believe in god before returning to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Feng Leng said:


> I'm no expert but that doesn't look too compatible with the religion.


We are Pakistanis. When we are young and hot blooded we take [some of us] a sabbatical. This involves a study of the diseased western society. But to study it we have to observe and experiment close up. Then when we get older we get wiser. Now we are experianced because we have lived. God is ever forgiving. And we mostly by 50 like to return on the right path.

And as you can see Imran can has done his graduation, masters, doctorate and now is man of improved and correct ways.

_And we are *flexible*. How much? Well all the while being a Islamic republic we can keep as our best ally a athiest peoples republic called China. Now does contradiction not tell you something???_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BHarwana

Zibago said:


> Sharif wo jisko mauka nahi mila
> 
> 
> He explicitly said he didnt believe in god before returning to Pakistan



On spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

BHarwana said:


> On spot.


Agar koyo do sheza aghosh mein aney par razamand ho to bismillah nahi to astaghfirullah mulk mein media aur imran khan fahashi pehla rahey hain

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## padamchen

Indus Pakistan said:


> *VIP clubs and ‘mystery blondes’: Imran Khan’s party years*
> Before Imran Khan turned to politics, he was a fixture of London’s social scene. Women adored him, recalls Ivo Tennant
> 
> *Ivo Tennant*
> July 30 2018, 12:01am, The Times
> 
> 
> Media
> Global politics
> Politics
> Asia
> London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imran Khan in 1994CAMERA PRESS
> Share
> Save
> As soon as we emerged from our lunch in Le Méridien Hotel Imran Khan was recognised. He was no longer leading Pakistan on the pitch and was yet to make his mark on politics, but Piccadilly in London was then his playground. It was the land of Tramp, the nightclub in St James’s frequented by the glitterati, and he treated it, according to its owner, Johnny Gold, and his former team-mates, as his personal sitting-room.
> 
> Gold said then that this was the biggest compliment he had received. “Women always want to sit with him. Like George Best in his younger days; they appear out of the woodwork, whether they are debs or South Americans. He likes a touch of craziness in his female friends, but you can’t say, ‘Ah! There’s an Imran Khan type.’ But he liked mixing in the upper echelons of society in London.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khan with Julia Verdin and Caroline Kellett in 1987
> After more than two decades of political campaigning Khan claimed victory in Pakistan’s elections last Thursday, but during the 1980s and 1990s he enjoyed an entirely different sort of party activism. Khan was the handsome trophy that every high-society hostess sought to put on display — and the world’s most eligible bachelor made the most of it. “No man looks as devastating as Imran,” the model Marie Helvin said. “Everyone falls for him. He has a scent that is very attractive to women.”
> 
> His aroma was accentuated by his abhorrence of strong smells and of tobacco and alcohol. Unlike Best, Khan eschewed the champagne, while the girlfriends he had — up to and including Jemima Goldsmith — could be defined by their breeding and appearance. Still, one or two would end up being labelled by the tabloids “mystery blondes”, the shorthand employed when a red-top picture desk could not put a name to a fleeting face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Marquis of Worcester and an unidentified woman in 1987REX FEATURES
> Emma Sergeant, the one woman he truly loved before his first marriage, is widely credited with introducing him into what was vaguely defined as society. The daughter of the eminent City journalist Patrick Sergeant, she was a dreamy, pre-Raphaelite beauty and a gifted artist. She knew not a jot about cricket. There is still a mention of her in just about every profile of Khan.
> 
> The credit for Khan’s initial straddling of east and west really belongs to Jonathan Orders, a Wykehamist and MCC committee man whose brother had known Khan at Oxford University. He had already introduced him to one woman he had invited back to Pakistan, Susie Murray-Philipson, before giving a dinner party in 1982, the year in which Khan first led his country in a Test series in England.
> 
> He was 29 and Orders had seen enough of Khan to know what sort of guests should be invited to his party. “If there were no pretty girls, his mind wandered. Emma was good-looking, but also attractive through being very talented,” he said. She was seven years his junior. That evening the two of them went on to a nightclub in London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Ivana Trump in 1990REX FEATURES
> In Pakistan Khan had not been accustomed to so many women being in train. Mark Shand, the brother of the Duchess of Cornwall, remarked at the time: “It was as if he was in a candy shop at first.” His new flat in Draycott Avenue, Chelsea, was close to Sergeant’s studio, Kings Road and Tramp. He had found his milieu, a hub away from Worcester, which he found exceedingly dull, and Hove, where he had also played his county cricket.
> 
> Sergeant did not refer to her relationship with Khan as anything other than a friendship, so as not to embarrass him in Pakistan. She did not meet his mother when she visited the country in 1982: “It would have been very embarrassing for her and for Imran to meet me anywhere in their country,” she said. Shaukat Khanum’s advice to her son when he left for his first tour of England had been: “Don’t bring back a foreign wife.” She died before he did so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Marie Helvin in 1991DAVID KOPPEL
> This relationship, affected by the long separations that are a cricketer’s lot, came to an end in 1986. Sergeant reckoned at the time that Khan would have an arranged marriage and their cultural differences were irreconcilable. Much the same had been the case with Murray-Philipson. “He was charmingly bashful and flirtatious, but I didn’t know what to talk to him about and was not impressed with the whole Pakistan set-up,” she said. “I felt wholly out of place.”
> 
> The parties continued, not least with Jeffrey Archer. At a barbecue given in Fulham by Geoffrey Dean, _The Times_’s cricket writer, Khan could not disguise his boredom when the food took a long time to arrive. He and a female guest disappeared — to Dean’s bedroom. “Unlike people such as myself who give the lot at a party, sparks and all, Imran does not perform,” Sergeant said. “His sense of dignity is such that he does not feel he has to make an effort with strangers.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With “a mystery blonde” in 1992A & A NEWS
> Khan states now, not altogether convincingly, that he recalls little of his so-called playboy past. Others do not forget him. He made an entry into cocktail parties “with his back straight instead of scuttling in and fiffling and faffling around”, as his friend Sarah Crawley put it. Lulu Blacker, a friend of the Duchess of York’s, was another woman invited to Pakistan. “He loves his posh friends,” she said. “He is a little bit of a snob. Imran did become cocky for a time since girls were throwing themselves at his feet, but his real friends would not take any rubbish from him. I certainly don’t look up to him.”
> 
> Susannah Constantine met Khan through Blacker before she became a familiar face on television. She became his girlfriend when she was 27, initially trying to keep the relationship secret — although that was hardly possible given that Nigel Dempster, the leading gossip columnist of the day, was at the table next to them in Tramp. She took Khan partridge shooting at Longford Castle near Salisbury, where he appeared in jeans and gym shoes and borrowed the Earl of Radnor’s gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Susannah Constantine in 1989MIRRORPIX
> “He also wore a hideous sweater with pheasants on it, which was the equivalent of turning up at Burleigh with pictures of horses on his clothing,” she said. “It went into the bin.” Given his peripatetic life, they drifted apart after a year. Marriage was never contemplated. Emma Gibbs, Constantine’s Australian flatmate, dealt with any pomposity in the Antipodean way. “The second time I met him I said, ‘God, how are you?’ He did laugh.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With “a mystery blonde” in 1990DAVID KOPPEL
> Julia Verdin, who was gossip column fodder at the time, appeared with Khan at a ball at the Hurlingham Club. Doone Murray, a former girlfriend of the Marquess of Blandford (now the Duke of Marlborough), was employed to do some administrative work for Khan and promptly fell for him. She disclosed her feelings to “a close friend” who in turn disclosed them to _The People_. “When we were together in his room the phone would keep ringing with girls desperate to meet him,” she said. Emily Todhunter, an ex-girlfriend of Taki, the _Spectator _columnist, went so far as to say in the 1990s that “a lot of women have been in love with Imran and he should aim to be a saint rather than prime minister”.
> 
> Tracy Worcester, who was married to the present Duke of Beaufort at the time, told Khan three decades ago that he should go into politics. He espoused her various causes. She gave a dinner party for him and the cricket-loving Harold Pinter and told him he should be prepared to put up with the risk of death to gain justice for his country. So he has, his playboy years in Kings Road and Tramp apparently erased from his memory — if not those of his numerous girlfriends.



Playboys who get religion in their later years are the most vitriolic kind.

Not saying Imran would be true to type, but I think the signs have been there for some time now.

Let's put it this way ... most of us see him as a smoother version of Miandad.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Feng Leng said:


> I'm no expert but that doesn't look too compatible with the religion. Not a criticism. Just a curious observation.




Old life...



padamchen said:


> Playboys who get religion in their later years are the most vitriolic kind.
> 
> Not saying Imran would be true to type, but I think the signs have been there for some time now.
> 
> Let's put it this way ... most of us see him as a smoother version of Miandad.
> 
> Cheers, Doc




I did... I'm the the most centred person you will come across... It's our inner journey... How we grow to learn and respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

Clutch said:


> Old life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did... I'm the the most centred person you will come across... It's our inner journey... How we grow to learn and respect.



How old are you? 

It's a bit of an overreach if you're comparing yourself to Imran.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Clutch

padamchen said:


> How old are you?
> 
> It's a bit of an overreach if you're comparing yourself to Imran.
> 
> Cheers, Doc




Old enough... It's the life trajectory. I lived a very "free" lifestyle teenage to 20s. Came to my thirties married and settled down. I lived a very modern live with many of the luxuries that come with it.

But my point wasn't about me ... Rather ... It's not fair to judge someone based on their past. Nobody is born a saint everyone goes through a journey of learning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Clutch said:


> Old enough... It's the life trajectory. I lived a very "free" lifestyle teenage to 20s. Came to my thirties married and settled down. I lived a very modern live with many of the luxuries that come with it.
> 
> But my point wasn't about me ... Rather ... It's not fair to judge someone based on their past. Nobody is born a saint everyone goes through a journey of learning.



You are in your 30s and have gotten domesticated (some of us call it neutered ....)

Guys like Imran move on a different level. And he's 68 ....

It's a form of rebound atonement as the relentless movement of the clock reminds you of your mortality.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Clutch

padamchen said:


> You are in your 30s and have gotten domesticated (some of us call it neutered ....)
> 
> Cheers, Doc


Lol... Ha, ha.  Wouldn't say that. I changed before making the plunge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PashtunBradar

padamchen said:


> Let's put it this way ... most of us see him as a smoother version of Miandad.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



You have no idea who Miandad was!


----------



## padamchen

PashtunBradar said:


> You have no idea who Miandad was!



Was? I thought he's still alive.

We have millions of Miandad types here man.

We can recognise the type from a mile away.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## I.R.A

Pakistanis should stop worrying about IK's past (its done cannot be reversed) and start worrying about their own future ....... we (Pakistanis) will have to change a lot if IK truly wants to change Pakistan ...... a lot of Pakistani habits will have to change to come to terms with the changes this man dreams of. It cannot be ignored that corruption (big small) has crept in veins of most Pakistanis themselves, law abidance is something we will face problems with, respecting everyone equally would be hard, us who are used to parchi and sifarish culture would scream. We the ones used to shortcuts would curse the new system ........ I hope Pakistanis themselves are ready for the change they dream of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PashtunBradar

padamchen said:


> Was? I thought he's still alive.
> 
> We have millions of Miandad types here man.
> 
> We can recognise the type from a mile away.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



He averaged 50+ and scored 9000 wearing a Test cap for Pakistan. And 7000 in 40+ wearing an ODI cap. I’m sure you don’t have “millions” of Miandad. Nonthless, Mianadad was from Karachi. A city which produced many great batsmen for Pakistan. Interestingly, most of the people there are immigrants from Indian province of Delhi and co.


----------



## padamchen

PashtunBradar said:


> He averaged 50+ and scored 9000 wearing a Test cap for Pakistan. And 7000 in 40+ wearing an ODI cap. I’m sure you don’t have “millions” of Miandad. Nonthless, Mianadad was from Karachi. A city which produced many great batsmen for Pakistan. Interestingly, most of the people there are immigrants from Indian province of Delhi and co.



Sigh.

I did not mean as a player man.

He is the stereotype of the basti Muslim in Mumbai or UP.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Zibago

padamchen said:


> Sigh.
> 
> I did not mean as a player man.
> 
> He is the stereotype of the basti Muslim in Mumbai or UP.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


Rumors are flying he could be next Governor Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PashtunBradar

Zibago said:


> Rumors are flying he could be next Governor Sindh


HAHAHAHA! What about Bilawal? He is going to be the CM? Or Zardari?


----------



## Zibago

PashtunBradar said:


> HAHAHAHA! What about Bilawal? He is going to be the CM? Or Zardari?


Stop thinking too much about our system false flagger


----------



## PashtunBradar

Zibago said:


> Stop thinking too much about our system false flagger


Flase flagger? You’re completely wrong.


----------



## padamchen

Zibago said:


> Rumors are flying he could be next Governor Sindh



That was a different generation. When your cricketers had serious aura around them.

Imran, Miandad and Salim Malik were walking in our club corridor. I was a 12 year old boy. They had a swagger about them.

Akram was on his first tour. Tall lanky fair tons of pimples. He came for a swim when our club team was practicing. I remember one of your seniors called him out like a boy (which he was).

I miss India Pakistan of that era. It's truly gone now.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## PakSword

Clutch said:


> Cool... Just like me. I could relate. Had one nighters ... Threesomes... Jacuzzi fun... Booz.
> 
> Then I had an awakening, found my centre ... Connected to my Deen. Married a practicing Muslim.
> 
> Now i don't pass judgment on others... Because you never know where someone's life will take them. Only Allah knows what's in our hearts.
> 
> Don't judge; least ye be judged.


Best comments... Allah is the most merciful..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PashtunBradar

Clutch said:


> Cool... Just like me. I could relate. Had one nighters ... Threesomes... Jacuzzi fun... Booz.
> 
> Then I had an awakening, found my centre ... Connected to my Deen. Married a practicing Muslim.
> 
> Now i don't pass judgment on others... Because you never know where someone's life will take them. Only Allah knows what's in our hearts.
> 
> Don't judge; least ye be judged.



Really inspiring. Sounds kind of similar to me.


----------



## Fenasi Kerim

Clutch said:


> Cool... Just like me. I could relate. Had one nighters ... Threesomes... Jacuzzi fun... Booz.
> 
> Then I had an awakening, found my centre ... Connected to my Deen. Married a practicing Muslim.
> 
> Now i don't pass judgment on others... Because you never know where someone's life will take them. Only Allah knows what's in our hearts.
> 
> Don't judge; least ye be judged.



Basically live like a dog then become a mullah and wish for a pass to heaven.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Path-Finder said:


> had a thing for blondies, fair play I say.





Nahhh.......blondes, super rich elite blondes had a thing for him. Not the other way round...........

Imran Khan in his pomp was the ultimate-alpha male, play-boy.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Fenasi Kerim said:


> Basically live like a dog then become a mullah and wish for a pass to heaven.




Ha, ha...not a mullah. No beard... 

My Prayers are still lacking... Living a corporate professional senior engineerng downtown job 9-5 North American (Alberta) dream ... Have my house, boat, my weekend cabin, and cars (all paid off - alhamdulliah).

Just more at peace with myself, no judment towards others. Love for all, hatred for none.
Only God knows if he will give access to heaven. 

I think all the sahabi went through the same process.. nobody is born with a beard or a hijab on their head.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Nahhh.......blondes, super rich elite blondes had a thing for him. Not the other way round...........
> 
> Imran Khan in his pomp was the ultimate-alpha male, play-boy.......


well it takes two to tango. but he was a handsome man can't deny that.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

He's white. Could easily pass for a Brit.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Sarkaari Sadiq 0 amin…..

Love blondes...fathered a child out of wedlock....

And now he would be a prime minister of Islamic Republic of Pakistan....Islam and constitution of Pakistan prescribed punishment of Zani is Sangsaar...anyways...we are hypocrites...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PashtunBradar

Maarkhoor said:


> Sarkaari Sadiq 0 amin…..
> 
> Love blondes...fathered a child out of wedlock....
> 
> And now he would be a prime minister of Islamic Republic of Pakistan....Islam and constitution of Pakistan prescribed punishment of Zani is Sangsaar...anyways...we are hypocrites...


He can still agree to get lashes for Zina. Will be really hurtful though.


----------



## hussain0216

undertakerwwefan said:


> He's white. Could easily pass for a Brit.



He's Pakistani

Kashmir, Northern Pakistan, Pathan, Baloch, Punjabis snd Sindhis we are a diverse bunch better looking then most


----------



## Maarkhoor

PashtunBradar said:


> He can still agree to get lashes for Zina. Will be really hurtful though.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

hussain0216 said:


> He's Pakistani
> 
> Kashmir, Northern Pakistan, Pathan, Baloch, Punjabis snd Sindhis we are a diverse bunch better looking then most



True. But if he had dark skin he would not be mayor of London.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

we all made mistakes sometimes in our life, be it big or small.


----------



## Maarkhoor




----------



## hussain0216

undertakerwwefan said:


> True. But if he had dark skin he would not be mayor of London.



???? That makes no sense 

Sadiq Khan is mayor of London snd he has darker skin


----------



## Sheepistanis

Clutch said:


> Cool... Just like me. I could relate. Had one nighters ... Threesomes... Jacuzzi fun... Booz.
> 
> Then I had an awakening, found my centre ... Connected to my Deen. Married a practicing Muslim.
> 
> Now i don't pass judgment on others... Because you never know where someone's life will take them. Only Allah knows what's in our hearts.
> 
> Don't judge; least ye be judged.


It's great to know that you are one of the lucky ones who have been guided to righteousness, but a word of advice: there is no need to tell others what you have done in your past life, let it remain a secret between you and your lord. 
Just incase you require a reference, Abu Hurayrah said: I heard the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) say: “All of my ummah will be forgiven except those who sin openly. It is a part of sinning openly when a man does something at night, then the following morning when Allaah has concealed his sin, he says, ‘O So and so, I did such and such last night,’ when all night his Lord has concealed him and the next morning he uncovers what Allaah had concealed.” (Narrated by al-Bukhaari, 5721; Muslim, 2990).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

The brother literally courted the cream of the crop of Britain, which was practically unheard of for a foreigner.
I mean Lady Liza Campbell bloody hell, she was stunning, as were virtually all of them.


----------



## R Wing

People have to understand and accept that if a Muslim is doing stuff that the religion discourages, he/she does not automatically become non-Muslim --- he/she is just sinning in those specific instances. And Allah is most merciful. We are human. We are imperfect. We will sin. What's important is to eventually understand this, correct course and seek forgiveness. 

These are legendary conquests by IK! Clearly what he looks for in a woman has drastically changed.


----------

